# Slippery Creek red



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice job. Glad someone was fishing today.

If you have some time over the holidays post some more pics of the front deck and details on how you made it. I have a front seat like you and am wondering how you rigged it.

Thanks,

T


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Got tired of listening to my 16 yr old gripe about standing down in the hull, so this is what I came up with
in a pinch. Took a 2x4 and cut it in half (48" each runner) and used two 6' 1x12's for the decking and the
support piece that goes up in the nose. I put some rubber feet on the bottom and some grip tape patches
on top for a little added traction. Easy to pop in and out and less than $30. Works pretty well.

















I'm still waiting for a sponsor to pony up some cash for some real mods. Any takers?


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice job...Dang I never realized how perty u r ;D ;D ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Wait, what's that I smell? I know that smell and I do believe it's sarcasm or the beans just ate.
Thanks anyway.


----------

